# advice on DW718 12" sliding miter saw



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

Lowes is offering this saw for 379.00 at this time. I might even be able to get a coupon for 10%. So for 350.00 it seems a great deal. I bought a used DW708 12" sliding miter saw off CL last June and I hate the saw. It is extremely in accurate but I think it is due to possible previous abuse by other owner. The DW708 has the sliding bars one on top of the other, instead of side by side like the 718. I don't really want to throw money away and I am happy to give 500 to 600 for a miter saw if that is what I need to do to get quality. I also like the 12" Bosch slider that is currently on sale for 499. But if the DW718 is a great saw, then I am very tempted to grab it. I know it currently is available for 399.00 so at 379.00 it is not a huge discount, but no other 12" slider is that inexpensive.

Also, what are the differences between the DW718 and the newer DW780 if anyone can enlighten me.

We currently have a hitatchi 10" slider we love a ton that we use in the shop. It is extremely accurate, easy to adjust settings/align fence, etc and has the laser beam that is very accurate. We have the DW708 for field work to be able to cut larger crown molding, but I hate the DW708.

Any advice is welcome.


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

$350!!! You couldn't buy one of those in Ireland for less than $800. I don't know what your objection is to the DW708, in my opinion it is a great saw. Good capacity, reliable and accurate. If you hate it though, don't buy it. It's you who has to use it, so go with what you want and feel comfortable with. Go to the tool store, get a feel for all the ones on display, see if you can make a cut or two on the shop floor models.
I think the main difference with the DW708 and 718 is the way the bevel is set. Don't know about the difference between 718 and 780. If I was in the market for a new scms I'd look at the 10" DW717xps which is meant to be extremely accurate, with good capacities in a smaller package. My way of thinking is that this a relative newcomer and you'd hope that they put their best and latest technology and engineering into it.


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

I think my dw708 may have suffered abuse but no visible abuse thus reason i bought it in first place. But after i crosscut a 12" board, i place a framing square on the cut and it reveals an S curving cut. Not noticeable to my eye unless a straight edge is used as reference. So i am not set against dewalt miter saw if it works great and user reviews are good. The price is right. Still just thinking about it.


----------



## cutmantom (Feb 2, 2010)

I have used both saws and liked them both, sounds to me you need a new blade, the 718 I think is better for crown because it has bevel stops for crown, I like the 708 better for cross cutting plywood, they have a different cutting action, check them out beside each other and you will see what I mean


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

The crooked board sounds like a bad blade to me also. I would go there first. You can always use the new blade later if you buy another 12 inch saw.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

I think the 780 has an increased cutting width due to a removeable fence?


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

I have been using the same saw for 12 years and it is extremely accurate . At $ 350.00 id buy 2 of them


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

As always great feedback, it never even occurred to me to replace the blade. I actuallly have a brand new never opened 12" full kerf blade, high quality. I just did not install it because i did not want to waste a good blade on a bad saw.

Thanks for the great advice. To add a little, when the saw was in the back of my truck driving home another tool bumped the saw and the plastic handle cracked. But that in itself is small potatoes, as i can customize metal to repair and strengthen the handle so no big deal. But in my mind i was not feeling motivated to repair a saw I felt might be inferior.

It seems my thinking may be incorrect about the dw708.


----------



## cuttwice (Jan 18, 2011)

Jerry, if the repair doesn't work out, I can recommend the DW718. It's gotten some variable reviews, but I've had one for three or four years, and it's been a good saw for me - sturdy, accurate, and smooth, and it's nice being able to painlessly crosscut a 16" board from time to time. The slot on the table is a bit wide, but that's necessary to accommodate the bevel angles. I'm using the original blade and have been satisfied, but when it gets tired, I'll probably get a slightly finer blade to reduce tearout and keep the resharpened original for cutting wood that might damage it. For now, I just go slowly at the back of the cut and it behaves itself pretty well.

One downside, the blade is a bit of a pain to change, but that hasn't come up much so far. The only other downside (and this is a biggie for me) is that the dust collection is a joke. I know all SCMSs are dusty, but this one's really awful, and the DC intake port makes it obvious why - it's laughably small. I'm going to build a decent hood for the saw as soon as I figure out how to size it properly, but meanwhile, the thing makes a terrible mess.

All in all, I'm very happy with the saw, though. I just put the LED guide light accessory on it for about $35.00, and I like it better than the laser sight - it shows the kerf quite accurately (and it's cheaper!)


----------



## Bill1225 (Oct 31, 2011)

i use a 718 on a daily basis and a 708 the 718 is a great saw and really i see no reason other then marketing on dewalts part in changing it. back to the 708 we have the same problem and found just the way you grip and apply pressure during the cut throws things way off.


----------



## twiceisnice (Aug 29, 2010)

Put a square against the fence and blade . Probabally just needs adjusted.


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks for the advice. I still will get around to fixing the 708 by fabrucating metal around the handle to strengthen and support it. Simple fix.

I do think the 718 has great upside and value with the current price. How many decent quality 12" sliding miter saws can be had for in the 350.00 range. I really like the 12" bosch but i do not think it is that much better to justify spending the 499.00 price tag.

I use my saws to make a decent living for my family so the addition of the 718 makes good sense. Thanks everyone.


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

You could probably get a new part and fix the handle on the old saw - have it as good as new


----------



## Dez (Mar 28, 2007)

I Love my 718! Wish I could have gotten that kind of price!


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

I used a DW 708 for years without any of the problems you described. I purchased the DW 718 around 4-5 yeard ago and have been very pleased with it.

I wrote a review on it a while back, http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/1876


----------



## doninvegas (Jun 10, 2010)

Another fan of the 718. I've had mine for 3 years now and it's been one of ny best tool buys. I paid almost twice the money you're looking at. Buy it. You won't regret it.


----------

